# just got an initial interview some help



## nick27 (Jul 21, 2010)

Ladies and gents

some help please as i just got my first interview over the phone scheduled for Thursday. 

Any help as I've got no UAE experience at all? Is there something that i need to be careful with?

any ideas or help will be much appreciated.


----------



## vagtsio (Oct 12, 2008)

nick27 said:


> Ladies and gents
> 
> some help please as i just got my first interview over the phone scheduled for Thursday.
> 
> ...


Well it depents with whom the interview is going to be...is it with a local company?


----------



## nick27 (Jul 21, 2010)

vagtsio said:


> Well it depents with whom the interview is going to be...is it with a local company?


I have to say that the company is British but the interview with an Emirati I think as the name is arabic....


----------



## Hash4272 (Sep 26, 2010)

with interviews i always tell people just be your self and not try to win over the person interviewing you, i have interviewed many employees i always reject the ones that try too hard and act out of the normal to get the job, i guess thats just me. but yeh be your self


----------



## bonk (Jun 13, 2008)

nick27 said:


> I have to say that the company is British but the interview with an Emirati I think as the name is arabic....


Not necessarily. A significant proportion of the UAE population is expat Arab (maybe 30%).

Take any promises made with a pinch of salt until you see them in writing. I'm not saying this because your interviewer is Arab, but because it's common in the UAE for employers to talk a fair amount of BS to lure you here.

Yes, be yourself at interview is good advice but highlight your beauty spots and obscure or play down your warts. Don't lie, but for example if you're not asked if you were fired from your last job then don't tell them. Just say you left to find new challenges.

Do your best to figure out what they want in an employee and highlight your qualities that match their wants and needs, but without misrepresenting yourself.

Anyway, one man's wart is another man's beauty spot ?


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Be aware of the high cost of living here. The fact there is no personal income tax is irrelevantm as it isn't that simple. Have a read of the sticky thread to get an idea of some of the issues.
-


----------



## newbie913 (Aug 31, 2010)

what kind of company is it? what type of job?


----------

